# Mizuno MP-R12 wedges - black nickel finish



## Monty_Brown (Apr 20, 2012)

After playing the standard issue wedges with my previous Ping irons for 20+ years, my first purchase of specialist wedges was always going to be a bit of a voyage into the unknown.

After looking at plenty of options including Vokeys, Clevelands, Callaway X Jaws and Ping Tour S, it was the head shape of the Mizuno MP R12 that clinched it for me. The rounder, deep face inspires massive confidence at address. Opening up the clubhead still leaves a deep face area to work with, so sliding the club under the ball to play lofted shots feels easy.

My 56* SW model has fairly hefty bounce on it at 13*, but this is serving me well out of bunkers and round the green from grassier lies. For approach shots off tighter fairway lies, itâ€™s probably not the right club, and I may well slot in a 50* or 52* low-bounce version to give me more options. The 56* will remain the go-to club for greenside recoveries.

The black nickel finish is stunning â€“ more of a soft bronze colour than the heavy black that other manufacturers offer. It cuts out glare while offering plenty of feel, touch and spin. 

Well worth investigating if youâ€™re in the market for new wedges.


----------



## bigslice (Apr 20, 2012)

nice club and the 50 is good for 100 yards in and around the green


----------



## Jay1 (Apr 20, 2012)

I got the 50 to replace my beloved 588. Gotta say I'm very impressed by it. Lovely feel, great spin and like you say confidence inspiring at address. Got to agree the finish is gorgeous aswel


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 20, 2012)

I am still using the T10s, I saw some T11s in NBs for 165 for a 56 and a 52

I was sorely tempted by all the mizuno wedges, they do stand out as a quality product!


----------

